# Anyone use SwingTalk?



## grayhen714

I'm currently staying in Korea for my business and it was surprised they have a lots of indoor golf center with simulation machines. I also have a plan to back to my country someday so that I would like to have one swing analyzer for my future golf play. 

Well swingtalk is made by GOLFZON which is biggest golf simulator brand in Korea and looks quite interesting for me. I am like concerning scores all the plays so I don't have any idea about my swing. But after I played in indoor golf center, I could see the video to record my swing through system. So why don't I get one for me by portable equipment to check and improve my swing pose? 

It would not work for everyone but works for me to correct my swing postures by analysing the data to be measured by swingtalk. I don't hesitate to share my reviews about swingtalk with you guy in here next time if it is welcomed. 

Just some of the data it provides and I'm most interested in: 

Voice feedback, Provides swing speed, Angle of attack, Down the line and face on view of your swing, Path of club

There are video reviews about swingtalk on youtube as well.


----------



## grayhen714

Nobody yet has experience the gear in here, it seems. 

I was a score oriented player for golf because I wanted to be the best player when going out range. So I didn’t have any idea of my swing form before I came to Korea and played indoor golf center– Koreans call it ‘screen golf practice room’. After the experience, I saw my swing by video on the system and it was shocked. It was just like nothing! Also the score was bad because I couldn’t control my swing well. That’s why I was interested in swing analyser for good form. 


It was found on ebay last month. I have had some comparison to other brands, such as ES14, Zepp, and Swingbyte but they didn’t look interested. Zepp was a bit better than others but I don’t want to have inconvenient hand during swing. Seems SwingTalk can put on the grip and hardly feel the weight since it’s 10g according to the product details. And it is true. 

I have tried my SwingTalk at indoor simulator and the data was quite identified with the simulator by GOLFZON. Maybe someone wants to have nice form and good control of your swing will be charmed like me. 



















The pictures are what SwingTalk looks like. It’s pretty small, similar to the little finger? It’s portable to carry on any place. 











Screen golf practice room with my friend. It has 3 sorts of grasses for fairway, rough, and bunker. White one is for bunker. I like the system with automatic settings after my play. 
























































Those are detailed shots of one driver play. SwingTalk drew my swing as blue lines by address and impact and compared pro’s swing as red line. It showed the difference between pro’s and mine visually so I can easily recognize which points I need to concern on next swing. 






















I didn’t know the items to influence on swing accuracy that much but now it gives clear idea for me. 
The little ⓘ next to each component is to explain what it means so that it would be really helpful for novices as well. 
It seems the one who has knowledge about swing principles but it doesn’t indeed. 

Anyway SwingTalk shows the swing as moving pic and basic data you may wish to know like club speed and tempo as well as the direction. 
The points to correct my swing were like that: 
-Shaft lean on address time
-Back swing motion to be parallel with target line
-Cocking point: too fast or slow? 
-The gap between downswing and backswing plane
-The consistency of swing tempo


I was surprised most of collected data were quite same as simulator’s analysis which uses electronic sensor. Consider SwingTalk is about US$150, it would be price worthy as general practice gear. I didn’t capture my putting but it also worked well on every time and provided accurate advice by the data. 


It may not be perfect gear than Trackman or other swing simulator but should be good change to know about what your actual swing likes. The joy to learn golf terms and swing principle will be another advantage for novices or the golfer who wishes to improve one’s swing form cool.


----------

